# Sticky  Tips for Seniors (including equipment)



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I thought that maybe we could start a little resource for senior pets of things that have worked well with our own seniors, or links you find that might be helpful for these old babies. 

I am going to start with some of my favorite things. 

<span style="color: #FF0000"> Pain Management </span> 
* http://www.vet.cornell.edu/pain/ *

I think this is great. 

The website lists their services, information on Recognizing Pain-check out that list, and Managing Pain. They even do consults for the general public and for vets. For regular people calling or e-mailing it could be as low as $25 for the consult. 

<span style="color: #FF0000"> Senior Dog Site-includes Rimadyl cautions</span> 
* http://www.srdogs.com/* 

<span style="color: #FF0000"> Adequan </span> 
* http://www.caberfeidh.com/Adequan.htm * 
* http://www.adequancanine.us/ * 

<span style="color: #FF0000">Handicapped Pets Site-includes a forum </span> 
* http://www.handicappedpets.com/ * 

<span style="color: #FF0000">Ruffwear Lift and Assist Harness </span> 
* http://www.handicappedpets.com/acc/body/index.htm * 

Feel free to add things that you have found helpful-links or tips or whatever! Hope this will be useful for people.


----------



## GSD10

*Re: Tips for Seniors*

Great post Jean







I was just thinking of creating a litttle folder on my pc just for this stuff.

I am gonna make my links purdy like yours









<span style="color: #FF0000">Boots </span>fit for GSDs and great quality. This site has a lot of fun accesories for the non-small dogs as well. 
http://www.vetnpetdirect.com.au/product.php?productid=16283&cat=0&page=1

Neoprene Orthopaedic High Performance Shoes (click here) 

<span style="color: #FF0000">Arthritis Pain Relief </span>http://office.5pillars.com/e-nikken/palmmag/

<span style="color: #FF0000">Joint Support</span> otherwise known as the miracle pill. I have never seen anything work as well as this product for Mas. He was crouching as a result of back end issues, within days of being on this medication he was standing straight up and was back to the energy level of days gone by.
http://www.iact1.com/enikken/ShoppingCar...297209681127801

nikken Palm Magnet (click here) 

<span style="color: #FF0000">Joint Suppliment</span> this product is a shark cartlidge base, however they use dogfish...no shark poaching!! I had my vet call the company and make sure it was ethical. 
https://www.neopaws.com/catalog/sashasblend-p-1910.html?osCsid=ca89d2e06934fae2342c77a7e2bb1a4f

<span style="color: #FF0000">Bed</span> I have this on order and am eagerly awaiting it's arrival. I like the Nikken products and I was able to get my vet to order this for me. Typically the Nikken products have to be ordered through a consultant, however their products can be found on ebay and other sites. Given how well Mas has responded to the Palm Mag I think this will be great for him.

Bed Link (click here)


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Tips for Seniors*



> Originally Posted By: GSD10.....
> <span style="color: #FF0000">Arthritis Pain Relief </span>http://office.5pillars.com/e-nikken/palmmag/


Because of GSD10, I bought the palmmag and have been very happy with it. 

More info on magnet therapy:
http://www.healthsentinel.com/news.php?i...print_list_item


----------



## bluetick

*Re: Tips for Seniors*

I bought the lift and assist harness from handicappedpets.com for my old girl. She was diagnosed with degenerative myelopathy, and most likely also has a small tumor on her spine. Her right rear leg is much weaker than the left.

The harness has been a big help! My bedroom is on the second floor, and that is where Zenta wants to spend the night. The harness allows me to safely and securely get her upstairs at night, and back downstairs in the morning. I am very happy with it!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Tips for Seniors*

Here is a very comprehensive article from WDJ on Arthritis:
http://www.dogaware.com/wdjarthritis.html 

I am a big fan of the herbal tinctures from Animals Apawthecary. 

They have a http://www.dogaware.com/wdjarthritis.html ]Senior Blend[/url] that is excellent for supporting senior internal and joint functions.

They have an Alfalfa/Yucca which is excellent for treating arthritis in conjunction with a gluc/chon/MSM supplement. 

They have a Dandelion/Milk Thistle blend which is excellent for supporting liver function. 

And i have no idea why these links didn't set up nicely like other people's but I have to go walk the dogs now so I will try to fix them later!


----------



## debbiebrown

*Re: Tips for Seniors*

i will also add that for seniors with spondylosis, hip issues, back issues, etc. they start toeing under, therefore wearing the nails down to a dangerous point from friction and even the tops of their feet. dogs with gate problems cannot have bulky boots to protect their feet, it will just make their gates worse. i have found the most wonderful boots after trying anything and everything in the boot dept. i finally found suede boots that fit like a glove on toby (senior) 12 years. they conform to his feet and he can walk in them. anyway, i think this information is so important for people who are looking for light comfortable footwear (protection) for the seniors and have tried those gommy rubber things, or other footwear that they cannot walk in or they don't stay on.
luckydogequip.com is the place.
debbie


----------



## middleofnowhere

*Re: Tips for Seniors*

For the dogs that are scraping their toenails to the quick, try "Soft Claws" or "Soft Paws" These have worked well for us. I cut them to size and adhere one to each of the center back toes (two per foot) which tend to wear. These last a few weeks before they need to be replaced. The trouble is that the adhesive dries out before you use it all and it even dries out in the tube.


----------



## debbiebrown

*Re: Tips for Seniors*

the soft claws would be good for dogs just wearing nails down, but for the dogs that also drag a bit more and tend to scrap the tops of the feet, you really have to have a boot to protect the skin in that area.

debbie


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Tips for Seniors*

Article on "hospice" care for pets:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22097836/


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Tips for Seniors*

This webinar sounds like it will be archived-so I am posting it here.

PAIN MANAGEMENT FOR YOUR PETS, KEY INFORMATION EVERY PET OWNER SHOULD KNOW –LIVE WEBCAST TO PET OWNERS, MARCH 13, 8:00 P.M. to 9:00 P.M. (EST) VIA MORRIS ANIMAL FOUNDATION

World-Renowned Pain Management Expert Robin Downing, DVM, Will Conduct Webcast For Pet Owners, Covering All Aspects Related to Pets and Pain

DENVER, March 3, 2008: Morris Animal Foundation (MAF) will sponsor a live webcast for pet owners on pain management for their pets on March 13, 2008, from 8:00 p.m. to 9:00 p.m. (Eastern Standard Time). The live webcast will cover all aspects of pain management, including common causes of pain, overlooked hidden causes of pain, anticipating and avoiding pain in your pets, communicating with your veterinarian and how to ask the right questions. Participate in the webcast at: http://www.MorrisAnimalFoundation.org/livechat. In addition, a webcast on pet pain directed to veterinarians takes place from 7:00 p.m. to 8:00 p.m. EST. Both webcasts will be available indefinitely for global audiences on a non-live basis at the webcast address.

Leading this webcast will be Robin Downing, DVM, a MAF Trustee and one of the world's leading experts on pain in animals. In 2005, Dr. Downing became the third veterinarian in the world to acquire diplomate credential from the American Academy of Pain Management. As of today, fewer than a dozen veterinarians worldwide hold this credential. Dr. Downing is founder and past president of the International Veterinary Academy of Pain Management and was co-chair of the task force that authored the "2007 AAHA/AAFP Pain Management Guidelines for Dogs and Cats." In 2006 she opened The Downing Center for Animal Pain Management, LLC, the only comprehensive pain management and pain prevention practice for pets in Northern Colorado. Contributing to the discussion will be Patricia Olson, DVM, Ph.D., president and CEO of Morris Animal Foundation. For more information, contact: Michael Burke, [email protected].


About Morris Animal Foundation: Morris Animal Foundation, established in 1948, is dedicated to funding research that protects, treats and cures companion animals and wildlife. MAF has been at the forefront of funding breakthrough research studies benefiting animals in some 100 countries, spanning all seven continents on Earth. MAF has its headquarters in Denver, Colorado. The Foundation has funded nearly 1,400 humane animal health studies with funds totaling more than $51 million. One hundred percent of annual donations go to fund health study programs. For more information, call (800) 243-2345, or visit http://www.MorrisAnimalFoundation.org.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Tips for Seniors*

Bedding Idea-

I was looking at those mattress type beds for seniors. I also wanted something that had some kind of waterproofing. But I wanted to get two, so price was a big factor. 

I ended up getting a baby crib mattress. It's not huge, it has reasonable support-more than a regular dog bed-maybe not as much as the much more expensive dog beds, it's waterproofed, crib sheets fit it (of course), and for about $50 at Walmart it's much cheaper than the dog beds I was looking at. Kramer LOOOOVES his. Nina is getting hers next week.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Tips for Seniors, Incl. Pain Mgmt.*

From Kelly's thread, from 3K9Mom:

http://tuftsvets.org/anesth_pain_mgmt.php 

International Veterinary Academy of Pain Management (Colorado State) http://www.cvmbs.colostate.edu/ivapm/

FIND A PROFESSIONAL (Has links at the bottom)

http://www.cvmbs.colostate.edu/ivapm/professionals/find_prof.htm


http://www.avma.org/onlnews/javma/dec01/s121501g.asp (links at the bottom to further JAVMA articles) 

http://www.cvm.ncsu.edu/vth/clinical_services/ipm/ (North Carolina State)

(I found this informative enough that I actually printed it. It discusses such things as TENS units, drugs like Neurontin (Gabapentin) -- which is actually an anti-seizure drug, but it's used with rather considerable success in treating humans with some kinds of pain syndromes; and it talks about surgical pain. In other words, it's something I want to refer now and then to remind myself to make sure my regular vet/surgeon/specialist is thinking both in- and outside the box.) 
http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocuments/PainManagementGuidelines.pdf

For those who can't ever own enough books, this looks interesting: http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-Veterinary-Management-James-Gaynor/dp/0323013287


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Tips for Seniors, Incl. Pain Mgmt.*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANBedding Idea-
> 
> I was looking at those mattress type beds for seniors. I also wanted something that had some kind of waterproofing. But I wanted to get two, so price was a big factor.
> 
> I ended up getting a baby crib mattress. It's not huge, it has reasonable support-more than a regular dog bed-maybe not as much as the much more expensive dog beds, it's waterproofed, crib sheets fit it (of course), and for about $50 at Walmart it's much cheaper than the dog beds I was looking at. Kramer LOOOOVES his. Nina is getting hers next week.


Jean, I was thinking about a crib mattress for Lady Jane but she's a really big girl - 27 inches and 85 pounds. Do you think it would be big enough?

Joanne


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Tips for Seniors, Incl. Pain Mgmt.*

Let me see if I can take a picture with my camera phone of Bella (66#) on it sometime (I don't think my lenses will work in the bedroom). You might have to make it a double! Put two crib mattresses side by side!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Tips for Seniors, Incl. Pain Mgmt.*

Dealing With Your Pet's Pain:
Severe Acute and Chronic Pain
By Christie Keith

http://www.caberfeidh.com/Pain3.htm



PS-Bella can fit on the mattress but it's not as nice a fit for her. I would guess LJ would be a 2 mattress sized dog?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: Tips for Seniors, Incl. Pain Mgmt.*

GREAT flyer on NSAID safety from the FDA-gives you an idea of what to look for in terms of reactions, questions to ask, etc. to make it safer to give these drugs (plus a listing of NSAIDs):

http://www.fda.gov/cvm/Documents/NSAIDBrochure.pdf


----------



## LisaT

*Harness*

What do you think of this harness for seniors?

http://www.tugnhug.com/DogMedical.html

Sorry Lisa but I had to add the picture. 
Val


----------



## Riley's Mom

*Re: Harness*

Looks like a pretty cool idea for dogs that need help getting around.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

*Re: Harness*

My friend used this one for her senior GSD and was very pleased with it Hartman Harness


----------



## weber1b

*Re: Harness*

Both of those look amazing.


----------



## ninhar

*Re: Harness*

Sheba has lost a lot of muscle in her back legs and struggles to stand up. She manages to climb the stairs to the 2nd floor by pure determination. I've been thinking of getting a harness for her. Would that make things worse? Is there any issue if they wear these all the time?


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Harness*

This one is also a favorite:
http://www.pawlickers.com/products/gear/harnesses/web-master-harness










I use this one: http://www.pawlickers.com/products/gear/harnesses/comfortflex-sport








but Max doesn't need that full support yet.


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Harness*

Lady Jane and Steel have the web master harness. The only thing I don't like about is that it slides around the body a bit - no matter how much I adjust the harness.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Harness*



> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> I use this one: http://www.pawlickers.com/products/gear/harnesses/comfortflex-sport
> but Max doesn't need that full support yet.


I have that one for Chama. It works great for getting her up and down stairs safely and picking her up if she falls on the ice. She has a lot of fatty tumors in her abdomen so I don't think the other ones would be comfortable for her.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Harness*

I worry about the pressure on the abdomen too. I want to get a more robust harness, to have around for emergency and when he needs it, but I'm just not sure which one would work the best. Still browsing.....


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Harness*

Another harness: http://www.helpemup.com/


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Harness*

Lady Jane has the webmaster harness, however I just ordered the above for her.


----------



## Argonaut

*Re: Harness*

I tried both the models from Blue Dog Harness---the "Active Dog" and the " Total Support"----they are fantastic, very well made, easy to adjust, nice soft, breathable padding---BUT they just don't seem to fit ARgo's body in terms of length---in both cases, the back end straps sat directly on top of his penis and there was no way to adjust it so that it was in the right place on top (to give rear support) and be far enough forward underneath.









Very frustrating because it's otherwise perfect and just what I wanted. I would definitely recommend them if it fits, and it seems like a great company--basically a guy who couldn't find a good harness for his dog and designed this one. Great customer service. They suggest on the site that you can undo the back end whenever you dog goes to pee, but with a male dog who marks a lot, I think this is not realistic. 

Argo is OK on walks for now and has just in the past 2 weeks suddenly needed help going up stairs, but I anticipate this continuing to get worse and so want to be prepared to help him up at all times. I was hoping for something comfy enough to just leave on him all the time. I am going to check out that "Lift and Assist" harness that a couple of you posted---that looks good and seems like it would avoid the, um, male clearance issue!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Harness*

We expect a full report, as I've been worrying about that "male clearance" issue with Max, for times when he needs help.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Harness*

Dog Lift Harness: http://www.petsupportsuit.com/index.htm


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: Harness*

That looks very supportive but also like it would be very hot. I really prefer the ones you can leave on all of the time b/c dogs often need help getting up out of bed, and not just on stairs, etc.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Harness*

It does look hot, doesn't it? Maybe that's a good "winter harness" for dogs that run cooler?


----------



## socalgsd

*Re: Harness*

The harness (Get-a-Grip) at the bottom of the page doesn't look quite so hot. Definitely looks sturdy!

Molly


----------



## Argonaut

*Re: Harness*

Weighing in with the "Lift and Assist" harness:

http://www.handicappedpets.com/acc/body/index.htm

This is a very nice harness and no problem with that dumb male equipment getting in the way!










The handle is nice for helping Argo up the stairs and it seems to be comfortable. The only issues I can see are 1) it's not that easy to get on and off; there really should be another clasp you can unsnap for the underneath part, but it only unsnaps on one side, so you have to pull their other leg though it. 

And 2) the clip for a leash is kind of far back. You have no control over their head. This would be fine if you didn't have a poop eater like mine!







or if your dog was not laboring under the misapprehension that the proper way to greet smaller dogs is to pick them up by the scruff of their neck in one's mouth!







So unfortunately I have to improvise and thread the leash through the harness and then clip it to his collar. I wish more harnesses had a front clip! it makes so much sense. 

One more warning: Crowd Control May be needed when venturing out with this harness!









The harness looks really spiffy and Argo seemed to feel very special and important wearing it. It looks like some kind of uniform for a service or working dog, and he does love to have a job, or at least the uniform to wear while he works tirelessly at carrying his ball. People seem very attracted to him and in fact, children were flocking to us and asking to pet him. Needless to say, Argo was very pleased to get so much attention and was happily licking lots of little faces.









It took us twice as long to go for our regular walk because people were literally veering off their trajectories to intercept us and meet him. So I suppose the harness should come with a warning to expect delays!


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Harness*

How cool that everyone made such a fuss over your boy









Thanks a bunch for the review, very helpful!!

An idea for the leash, though this would shorten the leash quite a bit -- if the leash is clipped in the back, you can wrap the leash in front, along the chest, for some control. That is if he is on your left, you can wrap the leash to the left of the body, along the front end of the chest, and then it comes around the right side of the body so that you can hold it. Then you can "steer" when you need extra control. If the leash clip is far back on the dog though, that will shorten the leash quite a bit.

Looks like this might be the most popular harness so far!


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Harness*



> Originally Posted By: LisaTAnother harness: http://www.helpemup.com/


I'm not crazy about this harness. I probably should have ordered the bigger size. It is very hard to adjust - particularly the back end.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Harness*

A six-part youtube video from Handicapped Pets on different types of boots: http://www.youtube.com/user/HandicappedPets#p/c/CD4E09E11EA76FEE


----------



## Chicagocanine

*Re: Harness*

I wanted to add this website for products:
http://www.dogleggs.com/

They have quite a few support products for seniors/injured dogs including support wraps/sleeves for the front legs for dogs with elbow problems/arthritis or pressure sores on the elbows. They also have various sling vests, a Holter Monitor vest, a protective vest for amputees, carpal/tarsal supports, several types of boots, and a vest/leggings to protect wounds or incisions.




> Originally Posted By: ArgonautI tried both the models from Blue Dog Harness---the "Active Dog" and the " Total Support"----they are fantastic, very well made, easy to adjust, nice soft, breathable padding---BUT they just don't seem to fit ARgo's body in terms of length---in both cases, the back end straps sat directly on top of his penis and there was no way to adjust it so that it was in the right place on top (to give rear support) and be far enough forward underneath.


Do you have a link to those? I tried doing a web search for Blue Dog Harness but it didn't come up with anything except dog harnesses that happened to be blue...





> Originally Posted By: LisaTWhat do you think of this harness for seniors?
> http://www.tugnhug.com/DogMedical.html


I really like the Tug n Hug harnesses. I don't have one but I've been wanting to get one for a while now.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Harness*

(The "blue dog" harnesses are the helpmeup harnesses pictured above.)


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Harness*

What do you think of this harness?










http://www.dogsupportharness.com/


----------



## Woodreb

*Re: Harness*

I think that leash line is too long and actually makes it more difficult to help the dog up or to get around.
When Rica's rear legs were failing, I got a sling, which just supports the rear end and has a relatively long handle. My hand was almost up to my waist before the sling was raised enough to actually start providing support for her. I found it to be awkward and hard on my arm.
I ended up using a "Help Em Up" harness, which has a much shorter handle and was easier for me to help support her. 

ETA: I liked the harness that we used for her. For Rica, it wasn't too hard to adjust for fit. I did think that the clips could use some improvement in design. I found that they would slip over time and the back support would loosen and need re-adjusting. But I basically liked the way it worked and the control it gave me in helping her to get up and move around.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Harness*

The line on that one harness does look long....


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Harness*

I think it would be hard to use too - particularly on a large dog. With snow on the ground here I've been using the Web Master Harness. I think for Max, the Helpemup harness - just using the rear portion - would be good for in and out of the car.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Harness*

Someone above mentioned that he found it difficult to fit his male, due to those pesky "male parts". What do you think? I do need to find something. 

The thing I didn't like about the webmaster is that it supports weight just using two straps - it seemed uncomfortable.

I didn't realize on the Helpmeup, I could just use the rear portion. I better go look at again.

Joanne, what size did you order for LJ?


----------



## LisaT

*<span style="color: #CC0000">For senior dogs losing their hearing:</span>*
http://www.deafdogs.org/


----------



## LJsMom

*Re: Harness*

My webmaster only has one handle in the middle of the dog's back. 

The Helpemup harness comes - I think - in 2 styles. The one I have for LJ has pelvic support. Probably not great for a male. Would you be leaving it on Max? I have the medium/large. I can send it to you if you want to try it out.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Harness*

I just don't see it being comfortable for a male. I would like to get one that I could leave on him, thinking down the road a bit. 

I kinda like this one: http://www.petsupportsuit.com/index.htm , but I'd rather pay the $50 for the webmaster, rather than twice the amount. I wish I were "handy" and could make my own.

That's a great offer to try out LJs. Let me think about it before you go through the hassle?


----------



## Woodreb

*Re: Harness*

I looked at the one in your link. I think even those support handles are a little too long, unless they can be adjusted in length. Personally, I think the webmaster would be the better choice.


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Harness*

Thanks Johanna. For now, I may have found an old canvas duffle bag here (those round ones) that I can "modify" I have to wait until he gets up to measure if it is big enough. It has shorter straps, and I can see what you mean about strap length, particularly since GSDs are typically taller.


----------



## Woodreb

*Re: Harness*

The duffle bag sounds like a good idea, if it is big enough. 

I looked at the link again and watched the video of the tripod dog. They claim that the straps are adjustable, but never showed them being adjusted. If they are, it looks like a pretty nice system. Especially if the dog still has pretty good use of the back legs. 

But, if the dog is tall and the handler is short, you really need a pretty short strap. Otherwise, you take most of the dog's weight with your forearm and it's really more comfortable to have your arm mostly straight. At least I thought so.

I don't think it would have worked as well for Rica. She had so little function of her back legs that we mostly used the rear strap to help keep her rear up so she could get around. My husband was the only one who used the front strap. And then he would be lifting her completely off the ground - to get her into the car.

Good luck with the modified set up for Max


----------



## LisaT

*Re: Harness*

I didn't see how the straps were adjustable either, but I have about a million extra straps around here from old bags, that I could probably find a couple that aren't bad.

Right now, he's got a bad ligament in his knee, and I just need to help support him when he's able to start going up and down stairs again. I was hoping to find something that would work in other situations too, but maybe not. I still haven't figured out how to get him in and out of the car - he really hurts himself on the ramp, and the stairs don't seem to be working either. I tried lifting just his hind end, and that really hurt too. Who knows if that was his fistula or knee that hurt.


----------



## MichelleMc

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Bedding Idea-
> 
> I was looking at those mattress type beds for seniors. I also wanted something that had some kind of waterproofing. But I wanted to get two, so price was a big factor.
> 
> I ended up getting a baby crib mattress. It's not huge, it has reasonable support-more than a regular dog bed-maybe not as much as the much more expensive dog beds, it's waterproofed, crib sheets fit it (of course), and for about $50 at Walmart it's much cheaper than the dog beds I was looking at. Kramer LOOOOVES his. Nina is getting hers next week.


 Also you can get crib mattresses on craigslist for cheap or free. I have one for my boy as well. They are the perfect length. Just put a big comfy blanket on it. He loves it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikkavy

*Harness comparisons*

I'm looking for help for my 13 year old GSD with aging-related loss of nerve function and muscle mass in her back legs. Came across this vendor page with some helpful comments:
New Ruff Wear Webmaster Helps Amputee Dogs with Mobility, Comfort » Tripawds Gear » Three Legged Dog Cancer Amputation Surgery Product Reviews Hel

Also wondering if anyone on here might have resources for used equipment? Seems like a lot of people only end up using the harness/sling for a year or so, would love to find/try out something used since I wil probably not need it for too long.
Thanks everyone for all your helpful posts!


----------



## Rino

I do not have a purbreed GSD, but I have a 13 yrs old large dog (110 pounds) who has some joint issues...

I have tried glucosamine and chondroitinwith him and it did work to a point. But than I started to use hip-powder tablets and it works wonders!  I statred using them because I read some scientific articles on line of the rosehip powder being better for pain management in people than glucosamine...
I use the human version, as he weighs the same as a smaller (woman) human would, but they also have the pet (and horse) version available.
I use tje LITOZIN: Home , though the offical pet version is LITOPET: LITOPET Products - LITOVET / LITOPET - Rosa Vital


He is less stiff and can walk and even run nicely now.Of course he is not 2 years old anymore but I am vary happy that this pills work so well.


----------



## Vecan

This is an article on how to take care of an old dog： How to Take Care of Senior Dogs?


----------

